# Screensaver



## Apostle (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone know of any cool SW tank screen savers out there?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry, I try and avoid screensavers. They tend to want to load spyware on to your computer if you approve it or not.


----------

